# 2 Week Pheraplex Cycle Versus 8 Week Test-E Cycle...



## BigDyl (Oct 11, 2006)

Which is safer and why?

Discuss.


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 11, 2006)

If your gona do anything you may as well do it the right way, an OTC oral steroid is far more toxic then test, also why would you only do 2 weeks of an oral?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 11, 2006)

kicka19 said:


> If your gona do anything you may as well do it the right way, an OTC oral steroid is far more toxic then test, also why would you only do 2 weeks of an oral?



I'm worried about heart hypertrophy more than toxicity...

Wouldn't 8 weeks hypertrophy the heart more?


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I'm worried about heart hypertrophy more than toxicity...
> 
> Wouldn't 8 weeks hypertrophy the heart more?



everything i have read about hear hypertrophy is that it is a LONG term effect of gear, im talking years of being on the stuff, keep your cardio low and you will be fine


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 12, 2006)

kicka19 said:


> everything i have read about hear hypertrophy is that it is a LONG term effect of gear, im talking years of being on the stuff, keep your cardio low and you will be fine



What do you mean keep your cardio low?   I thought cardio was mandatory on a cycle?


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> What do you mean keep your cardio low?   I thought cardio was mandatory on a cycle?



the heart is a muscle, if you do tons of cardio on cycle it will grow just like any other muscle


----------



## largepkg (Oct 12, 2006)

kicka19 said:


> the heart is a muscle, if you do tons of cardio on cycle it will grow just like any other muscle





Umm... What?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 12, 2006)

Someone please explain this.


Do you mean don't do cardio on a cycle or off of it, or ever?


----------



## largepkg (Oct 12, 2006)

Here you go BigD. This should help.   http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/koert/anabolic-steroids-gh-and-the-heart.htm


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Oct 12, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Umm... What?



I was thinking the same. Your heart has a possible chance of growing however while on growth hormone.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 12, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> I was thinking the same. Your heart has a possible chance of growing however while on growth hormone.



What were you thinking?


That article says it grows on BOTH steroids and GH.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 12, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Here you go BigD. This should help.   http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/koert/anabolic-steroids-gh-and-the-heart.htm



Yes, this tells me what I had feared.

Now what?>

Steroids cause LVH.  That is bad.   So... I shoudln't do them then...


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 12, 2006)

I want answers!


----------



## mattd46612 (Oct 13, 2006)

Of course theres a chance of side effects.  Just look back at all the drugs you took (good and bad) and what side effects they had and u would vomit.  Heavy weightlifting alone has been linked to LVH. I wouldnt worry about it especially only a cycle or 2.  I dont do cardio when im on anyway because i walk about 10 miles a day at my job and Im usually trying to bulk up like crazy when on.  Even if LVH popped up im sure something would end up killing you before that would.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 13, 2006)

Marathoners have LVH too, BigDyl is probably next.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 13, 2006)

Mudge said:


> Marathoners have LVH too, BigDyl is probably next.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 13, 2006)

mattd46612 said:


> Of course theres a chance of side effects.  Just look back at all the drugs you took (good and bad) and what side effects they had and u would vomit.  Heavy weightlifting alone has been linked to LVH. I wouldnt worry about it especially only a cycle or 2.  I dont do cardio when im on anyway because i walk about 10 miles a day at my job and Im usually trying to bulk up like crazy when on.  Even if LVH popped up im sure something would end up killing you before that would.



I thought LVH was supposed to make your heart more efficient... So wouldn't it make you live longer?


----------



## largepkg (Oct 13, 2006)

I know I'm not going to be much help here but what I got from the study was don't fuck with HGH.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 13, 2006)

largepkg said:


> I know I'm not going to be much help here but what I got from the study was don't fuck with HGH.



But it said to fuck with test?


----------



## largepkg (Oct 13, 2006)

Obviously there are risk with everything you do. I chose the risk that are worth it to me. HGH is to risky for me and Test is not.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 13, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Obviously there are risk with everything you do. I chose the risk that are worth it to me. HGH is to risky for me and Test is not.



Why would test be risky then?  If you're in good health and weight lifting without test causes mild lvh anyways....


----------



## largepkg (Oct 13, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Why would test be risky then?  If you're in good health and weight lifting without test causes mild lvh anyways....




This is my point. LVH was much more significant with HGH.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 13, 2006)

largepkg said:


> This is my point. LVH was much more significant with HGH.



Why is LVH bad?  


Plus doesn't the study also say that LVH does away after 6 months of being off?


----------



## largepkg (Oct 13, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Why is LVH bad?
> 
> 
> Plus doesn't the study also say that LVH does away after 6 months of being off?





"Left ventricular hypertrophy is not just a sign of another disease process, but rather it is an independent predictor of disease in itself. LVH is an ominous sign (2) for future cardiovascular health, and is an example of why good hypertensive control, and diabetic control, is key in the management of these disorders."


For me personally it's a big deal. Yes, LVH may return to normal/almost normal after a period of time but my past 15+ of hypertension would suggest it's a chance I can't take. I haven't been diagnosed with LVH but I'm a prime candidate. This is the reason I would never consider HGH.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 13, 2006)

largepkg said:


> "Left ventricular hypertrophy is not just a sign of another disease process, but rather it is an independent predictor of disease in itself. LVH is an ominous sign (2) for future cardiovascular health, and is an example of why good hypertensive control, and diabetic control, is key in the management of these disorders."
> 
> 
> For me personally it's a big deal. Yes, LVH may return to normal/almost normal after a period of time but my past 15+ of hypertension would suggest it's a chance I can't take. I haven't been diagnosed with LVH but I'm a prime candidate. This is the reason I would never consider HGH.



So do you go to a cardiologist before and after a cycle and get a sonogram done?


----------



## largepkg (Oct 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> So do you go to a cardiologist before and after a cycle and get a sonogram done?





No, I had blood work done after each cycle but nothing else. I've done a total of 3.5 cycles. Since I've injured myself I'm not sure I'll ever cycle again. It's something that I think I've gotten out of my system but who knows.

I've learned one very important thing about steroids and they thrive on themselves. What I mean is that steroid intake begets steroid intake. It's something thats not discussed here very often and it should be.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 14, 2006)

largepkg said:


> I've learned one very important thing about steroids and they thrive on themselves. What I mean is that steroid intake begets steroid intake. It's something thats not discussed here very often and it should be.



What do you mean?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 15, 2006)

Search for "test-e cycle" on google and this thread comes up as the number #1 result.


bump


----------



## largepkg (Oct 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> What do you mean?




What I mean is the more you take the more you want. Addiction isn't talked about very often and I think that's a shame. You could ask the majority of user's and if honest you would get the same response. They get depressed while coming off and are on an extreme high while on.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Search for "test-e cycle" on google and this thread comes up as the number #1 result.
> 
> 
> bump



We're third now!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 15, 2006)

largepkg said:


> What I mean is the more you take the more you want. Addiction isn't talked about very often and I think that's a shame. You could ask the majority of user's and if honest you would get the same response. They get depressed while coming off and are on an extreme high while on.



It is a powerful hormone/drug.  So that isn't suprising.  I'm sure not everyone is "addicted" though.  Just like I'm not addicted to smoking or alcohol, and like 100% of my friends are.


----------

